# Disappointment at Bribie



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Well I joined Yakcoosa for a Tuna session at Bribie on Saturday morning and I was very keen just to get among the action. Last week I had made the trip up to Moffat beach to make a big effort and hopefully land my first tuna. As I got out of the car I felt a little pinch in my back and by the time I walked up to the fence to check the shore break it had well and truly become a pinched nerve. I stood there for an hour hoping it would get better while I saw tuna leaping just 100m from shore and kayak after kayak launching into the ocean. Eventually I conceded defeat and was almost in tears from the pain of walking back to my car. I was determined to make up for that though.
The day is a little vague now for me but I hooked my first and experienced a screaming run that took at least half my spool from my 5000 reel in a few seconds before slowing and my leader knot giving way  . I figured I better learn some new knots after that. Luckily I had another of the same lure so I tied another one on. It wasn't long before I felt a strike and quickly called it for a small snapper or something similar. It darted here and there and I though i'd have something to eat pretty quickly in the yak before it decided to swing me around before I knew it and scream off to to the east. This was definitely something very big and tuna like. It never made a run like the first fish but continually took line off and then would cruise about as I would try my best to gain a little back. I have never felt anything so heavy on a line before. The only way I could lift and wind was to hold the rod with both hands, one of which was closer to the first guide to get some leverage and then lean back before trying to wind the reel which I often just couldn't even turn the handle. I really never felt like I had any say in what was happening. It didn't help also that the water depth kept changing from 8m-16m-4m and back and forth as I was being pulled over various sand banks out to sea. Every time the water got shallow it would go for another run, rarely a screaming run but just a casual increase in pulling power. As this was happening I could hear everything creaking on my line and my salina 2 reel. I saw the fish at various times and initially though I saw some yellow but couldn't be sure. Yakcoosa eventually came over to watch the action and take some video and pictures before realizing this was still going to take a while and heading back in to try find his own fish. Eventually the fish popped up about 3 meters beside me. I honestly believe this fish was over 130cm and I couldn't believe the size of the beast. I was just starting at it not putting any pressure on the fish to bring it closer and the fish wasn't trying to get away but I could feel the obscene weight of it. Then suddenly I saw something fly into the air and plop down into the water between us, everything felt like it was in slow motion. I suddenly realized it was my lure, as I sat is disbelief starting at the Tuna that was still casually swimming beside me. Suddenly I became aware again of how close it still was and reached for my gaff to slowly edge closer to it and try gaff it. At about the same slow pace as I moved towards it the fish did the same but went deeper until it was out of sight. I couldn't believe the physical pain I had gone through just to see this fish disappear. Throughout the fight my arms were burning with pain and I would have to move my fingers and shake out my arms just to regain the strength to hold the rod. 
My next thought was I have to make the paddle back to confess I lost the fish, I can't say it was a pleasant though and I would have preferred to image it never happened and no one was aware of it but it had to be done. Then just because I obviously wasn't feeling bad enough the heavens opened up and the rain came down. So here I was just lost a fish and making the sobering paddle to say I lost the fish while I'm getting rained on. The saying of when it rains it pours now has now has real meaning to me. :?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

man that's tough bruus
at least you can take some consolation in the fact that you can find and hook them
(and that your second leader knot held out better than the first one)


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

When you rang me with yesterday from Bribie Daniel, I could feel your disappointment. I almost cried too. I know you have been trying for two years now, and to have one that close must have been agonising, not mention to actual agony in your arms from the massive fight. I seriously wondered if you going to be able to drive home.

Don't give up! They are a very powerful fish, especially at that size, but you _will_ get some this season. Patience lad, and go every weekend (with Jon's knots). I'll be there to share your exhilaration.


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow that's unlucky bruus, these are supposed to be the trips that keep us coming back right? Lol. I feel your pain mate.


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Tough luck Bruus, but having hooked one and seeing the fish is a whole lot better than not hooking up at all.

Next time.

Cheers Greg


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

krustayshen said:


> Tough luck Bruus, but having hooked one and seeing the fish is a whole lot better than not hooking up at all.
> 
> Next time.
> 
> Cheers Greg


And next time for you too Greg. As soon as I'm better I'll be there....maybe by mid-week.


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

kayakone said:


> And next time for you too Greg. As soon as I'm better I'll be there....maybe by mid-week.


Just let me know and I will be ready for another crack.

It is a bit frustrating to hear the Tuna showing up Thursday when I went a day earlier on Wednesday and did not see any. But it was a great day on the water.

This week is looking good and I am flexible with work.

Cheers Greg


----------



## sweed (Oct 1, 2011)

Bad luck Dan,getting the fish to the boat is often the easiest part getting them in the yak is the hard part especially if they are big.
Using braided lines it's important to keep strong tension on the fish when they surface beside ya boat,hard sometimes when they are
playing up.You will get one for sure.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi Bruus
That is a tough break after all the effort and pain put in.
Was it a Longtail or Yellowfin as you mentioned seeing yellow?
That still is a beaut of a tuna no matter what it was.
You will soon have one to show us on here.

I also feel your physical pain, back is playing up, so I am on restricted/light duties at work, which also translates to no Kayak fishing.
So once again it is going to be a 1 Tuna year. 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Man that sucks Daniel. Your moment must be close!!


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Hey bruus, great report and epic loss, I know that feeling that you'll be thinking about for a while,,,,,,,,but,,,,,, that's not the last tuna run you going to have and the honey will be so much sweeter when she comes on board . Good onya bro


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

Patience grasshopper, it will come :-/


----------



## Yakcoosa (Jan 18, 2012)

Daniel, I was surprised that it ended so melodramatically, the fight was hard and long!

I will be venturing out again in 2 weeks if your keen for another attempt?

Good to meet ya mate.

Dan.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Daniel... tough titties, young feller!

However... I reckon that when you finally do land one of these beasts, the flood-gates will open and you'll be on 'em like a rat up a rope! Tuna after tuna!

Cheers mate... Jimbo


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Bad luck Daniel. I deel your pain. i pulled the hooks on one today as well. :twisted:


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks guys, i'm over it and keen to try again, lucky I have a week holiday coming up.


----------

